# Apagar y encender foco con relevadores y un solo botón



## ZUNDACK (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola compañeros me encuentro en la incógnita  de ´Apagar y encender un foco, solo con relevadores y 1 solo botón´, alguna idea de como lograrlo...e intentado casi de todo pero aun no lo logro e tratado de sostener al primer push el foco y desconectarlo al 2 pero se queda prendido XD...           saludos y agradesco su ayuda..


----------



## DSP (Oct 10, 2011)

Lo voy a pensar, pienso que si se debe de poder... Una vez hize algo similar... Pero no vale usar diodos, capacitores o transistores? Es tarea? O cual es la finalidad?


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 10, 2011)

Fue una practica de la materia de Programación de PLC y nadie la pudo resolver, y como no me gusta quedarme con dudas pues la publique aquí, así que no importa el tiempo para resolverlo ya..


----------



## eLBARDOS (Oct 12, 2011)

Buena materia la del PLC.

saludos!


----------



## V1K70R (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola buen día ya estoy trabajando, en cuanto lo tenga te lo paso, lo haré en diagrama de escalera, saludos,


----------



## DSP (Oct 12, 2011)

¿Lo pudiste resolver? Yo lo intenté pero no lo logré.
Despues me acordé de un documento que tengo y terminé leyendo:

http://www.retards.org/library/technology/electronics/relay-counter.pdf

Me parece buena idea saber esto, porque a veces se necesita. Por ejemplo yo utilizé alguna vez un cto. con cuatro reles, con los que hize una especie de ff para el control de una puerta utilizando un motor CD y dos sensores, desahogando al micro central del manejo del motor y lectura de sensores.


----------



## bebeto (Oct 12, 2011)

Espero que te sea de ayuda!

Saludos


----------



## DSP (Oct 12, 2011)

Que tal bebeto, no logro entender tu cto.

En la figura 2 se ve activo el RL1 pero no se ve que haya algo que le de corriente a su bobina !!! ?


----------



## capitanp (Oct 12, 2011)

se me ocurre como pero que materiales tengo disponible, en un principio decis que tengo un rele y un pulsador?


----------



## V1K70R (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola buen día ya realice una pequeña solución, solo que lleva un timer de 5 segundos, que por cierto no recuerdo bien como se representa, espero te sea de ayuda, saludos victor


----------



## DSP (Oct 12, 2011)

Armé el cto. que propuso bebeto, al principio no habia entendido bien la logica (aparte de que confundí el NA con  el NC) pero despues observé que hay un momento en que las dos bobinas quedan en serie.

Utilizé reles de 12vcd con una fuente de 12vdc pero no funcionó y esto es presizamente porque quedan en un instante en serie para lo cual requieren mayor voltaje. Despues utilize una fuente de 24v y funciona perfecto.

Este circuito es muy similar al del array counter que posteé mas arriba.
Gracias bebeto


----------



## fernandob (Oct 12, 2011)

bebeto dijo:


> Espero que te sea de ayuda!
> 
> Saludos


 
lo podes subir sin comprimir ?? 
gracias


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 12, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> se me ocurre como pero que materiales tengo disponible, en un principio decis que tengo un rele y un pulsador?



Los materiales son 1 solo push butom normalmente abierto, todos los relevadores que sean nesesarios y 1 foco


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2011)

Usa un telerruptor


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 12, 2011)

bebeto dijo:


> Espero que te sea de ayuda!
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias amigo es exacto lo que tiene que hacer, funciona perfecto !!!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola.

Aquí lo tienes.







Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2011)

gracias por colgarlo, lo analizaron si dejan el pulsador apretado ?? 
tiene eso en cuenta ??

o si lo apretan un poco largo .saben a que me refiero el tema de oscilar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 13, 2011)

En el primer circuito de elaficionado, será que al apretar el pulsador se hace un cortocircuito o me parece a mi?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2011)

al principio los reles estan en serie.
*Una condicion fundamental de este esquema es que los reles (supongamos vcc = 12v) funcionen ok sin problemas con 6v y tambien con 12v .*

inicialmente estan las bobinas en serie.
al pulsar mandas a masa al de tu derecha ( y se apaga) y el otro recibe vcc toda.

a la miercoles..........en el dibujo de el medio , como se mantiene el rele de la izquierda si el pulsador quedo abiero (es NA) ???? 
yo supongo que en la fig. 1 estan ambos activos , o no ??
si, es asi.
entonces no veo como RL2 en la figura del medio hace para mantenerse activo .
en la primer figura estan en serie , en la segunda........nada

*bueno , muy bueno , si funciona,.........*
*falta un dibujo , aca lo pongo *


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola Colegas no he analizado el circuito, pero si Uds. dicen que en un momento determinado ambos relays, mantienen sus devanados en serie, que sucederia si quisieramos utilizar el sistema con 220V.? por ejem.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola.

Las imagenes que publiqué en el mensaje #16, son las que están en el archivo .rar del mensaje #7.

Armé el circuito en el similador Livewire y funciona. Lo dejo en el archivo .zip

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 13, 2011)

bebeto dijo:


> Espero que te sea de ayuda!
> 
> Saludos



Por si les interesa convertí el diagrama a diagrama en escalera... Saludos !!!!


----------



## Bowser (Oct 14, 2011)

ZUNDACK dijo:


> Hola compañeros me encuentro en la incógnita  de ´Apagar y encender un foco, solo con relevadores y 1 solo botón´, alguna idea de como lograrlo...e intentado casi de todo pero aun no lo logro e tratado de sostener al primer push el foco y desconectarlo al 2 pero se queda prendido XD...           saludos y agradesco su ayuda..



Ammm si estas viendo PLC, lo mas seguro es que el relevador que estas usando sea un relevador industrial, yo ya hice esa practica, ami me funciono asi chaca la imagen


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 18, 2011)

yo no quiero decir nada peeero...en este ultima esquema presentado por el amigo Bowser...

el SW si es el mismo switch el normal abierto y el cerrado se mueven conjuntamente...por ende al oprimir el siwtch se activaria la bobina del rele, pero NO, no se activaría porque el normal cerrado se abriría y no dejaría pasar tensión hacia el normal abierto y a la bobina




saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2011)

hola,  esos esquemas de escalera o similares no los comprendo.


pero estuve pasando el esquema original 
solo un comentario de el circuito (muy lindo por cierto ) que pusieron inicial.
es FUNDAMENTAL  que esos reles ACTIVEN o sea chupen o cierren con 1/2 vcc .

esto es fundamental para la ultima etapa .
sino ... no funciona.

una cosa es que se active con vcc y luego se mantenga con solo 1/2 vcc.
y otra es que de abierto para a cerrado con solo 1/2 vcc.

teniendo esta salvedad es un circuito muy  ingenioso .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 18, 2011)

es que de otra forma, sin usar flip-flops o algo asi no se puede...

el escalera es simple, lo vas "leyendo" de izquierda a derecha, de arriba abajo...

tenes en cuenta que todos los contactos que se llaman igual, se activan al mismo tiempo

cada vez que se activa algo, ésto activa una bobina, luz, o algo...por lo general en PLC's esas bobinas pertenecen a contactores que a su vez tienen contactos auxiliares para enclavamientos y etc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 18, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> yo no quiero decir nada peeero...en este ultima esquema presentado por el amigo Bowser...
> 
> el SW si es el mismo switch el normal abierto y el cerrado se mueven conjuntamente...por ende al oprimir el siwtch se activaria la bobina del rele, pero NO, no se activaría porque el normal cerrado se abriría y no dejaría pasar tensión hacia el normal abierto y a la bobina
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo Draco, el esquema expuesto corresponde a un sistema de enclavado muy usado sobre todo en la industria. Los pulsadores se activan de forma independiente, presenta una gran ventaja, ya que en caso de que la tension de RED desaparezca, el sistema se desenclava evitando por ejem. posibles arrancones inesperados de maquinas peligrosas en caso de reanudarse la tension de RED mencionada.-



fernandob dijo:


> hola,  esos esquemas de escalera o similares no los comprendo.
> 
> 
> pero estuve pasando el esquema original
> ...


Hola Colega FernandoB, el sistema cableado, conocido como en "escalera", es usado en dispositivos como AUTOMATAS, PLC, etc. Presenta algo de complejidad pero una vez familiarizado en el asunto, es muy comprensible. El lenguaje es llamado LADDER. Otro sistema tambien utilizado es BDF, o logica de bloques.-


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 18, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo Draco, el esquema expuesto corresponde a un sistema de enclavado muy usado sobre todo en la industria. Los pulsadores se activan de forma independiente, presenta una gran ventaja, ya que en caso de que la tension de RED desaparezca, el sistema se desenclava evitando por ejem. posibles arrancones inesperados de maquinas peligrosas en caso de reanudarse la tension de RED mencionada.-
> 
> 
> Hola Colega FernandoB, el sistema cableado, conocido como en "escalera", es usado en dispositivos como AUTOMATAS, PLC, etc. Presenta algo de complejidad pero una vez familiarizado en el asunto, es muy comprensible. El lenguaje es llamado LADDER. Otro sistema tambien utilizado es BDF, o logica de bloques.-



Lo que pasa es que una vez programado el PLC el tiene la gran ventaja de no tomar en cuenta los parametros de la logica cableada como los de el 1/2Vcc para poder trabajar. Sus entradas solo necesitan de cierta condicion logica dada en el lenguaje maquina, en este caso el LADDER aunque este ultimo es mucho mas complejo que los que nos quieren vender como LADDER, para dar cierta respuesta en sus salidas.


----------



## jonatanmoino (Feb 29, 2012)

una consulta con yo lo necesito con 2 botones uno para prender y otro para apagar, podrias ayudarme te lo agradeseria


----------



## chclau (Mar 1, 2012)

jonata, el esquema que puso Bowser arriba es exactamente lo que pedís, el SW NA es encendido, el NC es para el apagado.

Con respecto a la pregunta original, muchos PLCs tienen relés tipo FF, Set-Reset, con un relé así se resuelve el problema pero queda aún el tema que si se deja el pulsador apretado, todo el sistema oscila. Para solucionarlo, o usamos un temporizador o usamos una función que tienen algunos PLC, de detección de flanco... o nos escribimos nosotros mismos una rutina así.


----------



## jonatanmoino (Mar 1, 2012)

solo disculpa si te molesto tanto pero soy un principiante 

http://www.exatecno.net/ampliacion/rele/releEnclavamiento.swf

el link que pongo es como lo necesito pero no puedo hacerlo en livewire, podrias explicarmelo o si es que el circuito no funciona?


----------



## Darkagent (Mar 6, 2012)

jonatanmoino dijo:


> una consulta con yo lo necesito con 2 botones uno para prender y otro para apagar, podrias ayudarme te lo agradeseria



Aquí te mando un circuito con lo que necesitas. Un solo relevador y dos botones. Uno para apagar y otro para encender.


----------



## rodpercruz (Feb 3, 2013)

Bowser dijo:


> Ammm si estas viendo PLC, lo mas seguro es que el relevador que estas usando sea un relevador industrial, yo ya hice esa practica, ami me funciono asi chaca la imagen
> Ver el archivo adjunto 61444



Hola, efectivamente ese es el circuito escalera para prender y apagar el foco con relé y dos push buttons, de casualidad has hecho la practica para hacer esto mismo pero que cada push button prenda y apague? osea, PB1 prende foco y apaga foco, PB2 prende foco y apaga foco, PB1 prende foco PB2 apaga foco y viceversa, no importa la cantidad de relés, pero si solo deben de ser dos push buttons ya sea NA los dos, NC los dos o mixto.

Saludos!


----------



## xae (Feb 3, 2013)

Un programa para PLC que realiza lo que comentaís es el siguiente, en formato de diagrama de escalera,


```
// Evaluación de flanco ascendente
      IN     Aux1        Aux0 
!----] [-----]\[---------( )----!
      IN                 Aux1
!----] [-----------------( )----!

// Biestable T
    Aux0    OUT         OUT
!----] [-----]\[---------( )----!
!   Aux0    OUT      ! 
!----]\[-----] [-----!
```


Lo que intentaís realizar es un biestable tipo T.


----------



## alfredjones (Feb 3, 2013)

muchas  gracias  por la  respuesta


----------



## deniken (Abr 5, 2013)

aq*u*i tengo una opcion usando 3 relevadores mucho mas practica y sencilla, se puede usar el voltage q*u*e sea


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2013)

Amigo deniken, bueno... has probado ese diseño?. Parece haber, un problema de enclavamiento.


----------



## deniken (Abr 8, 2013)

en plc antepones la funcion osr i funciona...en control... creo qe no...lo rediseñare


----------



## miqui123 (Abr 8, 2013)

ZUNDACK dijo:


> Hola compañeros me encuentro en la incógnita  de ´Apagar y encender un foco, solo con relevadores y 1 solo botón´, alguna idea de como lograrlo...e intentado casi de todo pero aun no lo logro e tratado de sostener al primer push el foco y desconectarlo al 2 pero se queda prendido XD...           saludos y agradesco su ayuda..


   Te podría recomendar agregarle un pequeño sistema electrónico a tu dispositivo lo harias seguro y preciso. Usa flip flop tipo D te di una pista si lo vas hacer intenta primera si no puedes me das un inbox. SALUDOS. Pero ese no es el caso es otro cuento ya te dieron la solución


----------



## deniken (Abr 9, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo deniken, bueno... has probado ese diseño?. Parece haber, un problema de enclavamiento.



aqui esta la verdadera solucion, comprobada





ZUNDACK dijo:


> Hola compañeros me encuentro en la incógnita  de ´Apagar y encender un foco, solo con relevadores y 1 solo botón´, alguna idea de como lograrlo...e intentado casi de todo pero aun no lo logro e tratado de sostener al primer push el foco y desconectarlo al 2 pero se queda prendido XD...           saludos y agradesco su ayuda..



aqui esta tu diagrama, necesitas 2 relevadores de 4 tiros y un relevador de 2 tiros. Ademas necesitas un foco. puedes usar el voltage que desees.

Es solo control electrico.


----------



## nannasin28 (Abr 10, 2013)

Despues utilize una fuente de 24v y funciona perfecto.


----------



## koin (Abr 10, 2013)

Amigo deniken arreglaste el problema del enclave, pero el foco solo permanecera encendido mientras el boton esté presionado, lo cual se puede interpretar asi:


----------



## deniken (Abr 11, 2013)

koin dijo:


> Amigo deniken arreglaste el problema del enclave, pero el foco solo permanecera encendido mientras el boton esté presionado, lo cual se puede interpretar asi:



Perdona que te contradiga amigo pero estas equivocado, R1activa R3 y este se enclava, hasta ser desactivado por R2 en el segundo pulso, esta comprovado. Yo mismo realice la coneccion y funciona perfecto, fijate bien porfavor


----------



## koin (Abr 12, 2013)

deniken dijo:


> Perdona que te contradiga amigo pero estas equivocado, R1activa R3 y este se enclava, hasta ser desactivado por R2 en el segundo pulso, esta comprovado. Yo mismo realice la coneccion y funciona perfecto, fijate bien porfavor



Ah! tienes razon, ya le di otra checada y si està bien. Disculpa pues por decir que estaba mal.


----------



## Pinwuin00 (Oct 5, 2014)

deniken dijo:


> Perdona que te contradiga amigo pero estas equivocado, R1activa R3 y este se enclava, hasta ser desactivado por R2 en el segundo pulso, esta comprovado. Yo mismo realice la coneccion y funciona perfecto, fijate bien porfavor






Que tal deniken


Soy nuevo por aquí y me intereso mucho este post y tu diagrama, podrías subir algunas imágenes de la simulacion?, no se en que programa se puedan simular pero me gustaría ver imágenes de como lo hace, como soy nuevo no entiendo bien como trabaja y me gustaría verlo así antes de conectar fisicamente.


Espero me puedas ayudar.





Saludos.


----------



## Trukoide (Sep 9, 2020)

Hola, sorry por revivir un tema antiguo, servirá esto para activar una bomba de agua monofásica con un solo botón


----------



## capitanp (Sep 9, 2020)

Se llama Telerruptor


----------

